# 이어진 문장 문장 두 개 괜찮은지 봐 주세요.



## bonbon2023

나는 어깨를 웅크린 채 눈을 내리 깐 채로 골동품 가게들을 훑어보며 모자나 우산, 또는 버뮤다로 가는 티켓을 갖기를 소망하면서 매끄럽게 자갈이 깔린 레인에서 비탈길의 세차게 내려오는 물을 피하며 걸었다. 떨며 앉아 3달러 짜리 커피를 두 손으로 마셨던 어두운 커피숍으로 빗속의 창문들을 지켜보면서 도피하다시피 갔다. 

라고 글을 적고 나니까 '웅크린 채 눈을 내리 깐 채로'하고 '지켜보면서' 이 부분이 조금 걸려요. 
'웅크린 채 눈을 내리 깐채로' 또는 '웅크리며 눈을 내리 깐 채로'로 할지 아니면 '웅크린 채 골동품 가게들을 아래를 훑어보며'할 지 헷갈렸는데 저렇게 쓰고 나니까 이 부분을 빼면 첫 번째 문장은 괜찮아 보여요. 두 번째 문장은 '지켜보면서'를 그냥 '보면서'로 할지 '바라보면서'로 할지 확실하게 확신이 안 가던 부분이어서 만들고 나서 봐도 좀 이상하게 된 것 같아요. 다른 분들이 보시기에는 저 두 문장 어떤가요?


----------



## Superhero1

일단 문장이 너무 긴 것 같습니다. 문장이 길면 그에 따른 어조나 호흡을 실을 수 있는 반면에, 비문이 발생할 확률이 높아집니다. (20자 원고지 3줄에 한 문장이 들어간다면, 90% 이상은 비문이라고 생각하시면 됩니다)

저라면 웅크리다는 동사 대신에 움츠리다는 동사를 쓰겠습니다. 검색해보니 웅크리다도 어깨에 사용하는 것 같으나, 제 국어 감각은 움츠리다가 더 자연스럽게 다가옵니다.
첫 문장은 상황이 두가지인데, 한 문장으로 묶여 혼란스럽습니다. 골동품 가게에서 소망을 했는데, 느닷없이(?) 걷습니다. 커피숍으로 빗속의 창문들을 지켜봤다는 것도 의미 전달이 되지 않습니다.
그리고 도피하다 라는 동사보다는 '(황급히) 자리를 떴다'가 상황에 맞는 것 같습니다.

어깨를 움츠리며 눈을 내리 깐 채로 골동품 가게의 물건들을 훑어 보았다. 그러나 마음은 버뮤다행 티켓으로 가득했다. 비탈길을 따라 내려오는 물을 피하기 위해 자갈 위를 걸었다.
추위에 몸을 떨며 커피를 마셨던 가게를 뒤로 하며....


----------



## kenjoluma

1
어깨를 웅크린 채 눈을 내리 깐 채로 (이것보다)
어깨를 웅크리고 눈을 내리 깐 채로 (이게 더 낫지 않나요?)

2
눈을 내리 깐 채로 + 골동품 가게를 훑어보며
(근데 눈을 내리깔고 있는데 골동품 가게를 어떻게 훑어보나요... 혹시 고개를 숙인 채로 살펴봤다는 의미인지?)

3
두 번째 문장은 도무지 이해가 안 돼요. 그냥 중요한 것만 짚어보면 '커피숍으로 갔다'는 건가요? 근데 가는 것도 '빗속의 창문'을 지켜보면서 갔다는 거고요? 우선적으로 '빗속의 창문'이라는 지칭 자체가 애매하고, 어디를 이동하면서 짧은 시간에 보는 행위를 '지켜보다'라는 동사로 표현하는 것도 이상합니다.

4
굳이 저렇게 길게 늘려야 한다면 저라면 이렇게 하겠어요:

나는 어깨를 웅크리고 고개를 푹 숙인 채 골동품 가게를 훑어보며 그곳에서 파는 모자나 우산, 혹은 버뮤다로 가는 티켓 등이 있었다면 좋겠다고 생각하고는, 비탈길에서 세차게 내려오는 물을 피해 자갈이 깔린 매끄러운 레인을 걸어나갔다. 

죄송하지만 2번째 문장은 도저히 이해가 안 되어 도와드릴 수가 없네요.


----------



## kenjoluma

근데 '레인'이 뭐예요? Lane?


----------



## bonbon2023

여러분 고마워요.

두 문장을 조금 바꾸어서 한 번 더 적어봤습니다.
나는 어깨를 웅크린 채 눈을 내리 깐 채로 골동품 가게의 쇼윈도를 훑어보며 모자나 우산, 또는 버뮤다로 가는 티켓을 갖기를 소망하면서 매끄럽게 자갈이 깔린 좁은길을 비탈길의 세차게 내려오는 물을 피하며 걸었다. 어두운 커피숍으로가서는 그곳에서 떨며앉아 3달러 짜리 커피를 두손으로 잡고 마시며, 창문밖의 비를 바라보고는 추위가 왔다는 걸 느꼈다/깨달았다(감기가 아니라 밖이 비가 와서 춥다는 걸 표현하려는데 느꼈다를 써야할지 깨달았다는 걸 써야할지 헷갈려요?).



kenjoluma said:


> 근데 '레인'이 뭐예요? Lane?




'레인(Lane)'은 '폭이 인도보다는 좀 넓고 도로보다는 좁은 건물 사이의 길'을 표현하려 한 것인데 자갈이 보도블럭이 깔린 것 처럼 콘크리트에 박혀있는 길을 자갈길이라 그냥 표현하면 다른 느낌이 나서 처음에 적었을 때는 한글말을 제대로 못 적고 레인으로 적었어요.


----------



## Superhero1

문장을 빠르게 읽으면 무슨 의미인지는 이해가 되는데, 분석을 하면 앞서 말했듯이 뭔가 맞지 않은 느낌이 듭니다.

눈을 내리 깔았다는 표현은 삭제하는 것이 좋을 것 같습니다. 어깨를 웅크리며 훑어보았다는 말로도 충분히 상황을 설명할 수 있습니다. 
그리고 훝어보았다에서 문장을 마치든지 아니면 소망했다에서 문장을 마쳐야 합니다. 훑어보며 소망했는지 소망하면서 걸었는지 불분명합니다.
'어두운 커피숍에서 떨며 앉아' 라는 구가 더 깔끔할 것 같습니다. 그리고 추위를 피해 커피를 두손으로 잡고 마셨다는 표현에서 안이든 밖이든 춥다는 사실을 읽는 사람은 충분히 알 수 있습니다. 그래도 문장을 최대한 유지하고 싶다면, 창문 밖의 비를 바라보고는 날이 추워지리라 생각했다.가 더 자연스러울 것 같습니다. 

전체적으로 문장이 깁니다. 그리고 영어든 국어든 긴 문장은 좋지 않은 문장입니다. 조지 오웰의 단문이 영어권 지식인들에게 여전히 감탄을 주는 이유를 한 번 생각해보시길 바랍니다.


----------



## bonbon2023

Superhero님 다시 한 번 감사드립니다. 아이고 어려워라. 문법이랑 작문공부 때문에 글을 몇 개 작성하고 다시 고쳐 보고 있는데 이어진 문장 부분이 힘드네요. 문장을 쪼개는 것은 저도 알지만 그러면 '무엇들을 소망하다'와 '걷는다'라는 것을 동시에 했다는 것이 사라져서 그러지는 않았어요. 어휘를 생각해보면 '느꼈다'나 '깨달았다'보다 여기서는 '실감하다'가 잘 어울리고, 사전을 찾아보면 '-다가'를 쓰면 자연스러울 것 같더라고요. 미래의 추측이 아니라 추위가 이미 왔다는 것을 표현하고싶어서 봄이 왔구나랑 비슷하게 추위가 왔구나라고 썼어요. 좀 더 짧게 압축해서 표현할 수 있는 어휘가 있거나 불필요한 겹말이 보이면 지적해주셨으면 합니다. 

표준국어문법론 책에 
한 가지 이상의 일을 나열하는 것:-고, -(으)며
한 가지 이상의 일이 동시에 일어남을 보이는 것: -(으)면서
라고 연결어미에 대한 설명이 있어요. '며', '면서'를 연달아서 같이 쓰면 문장이 이상하게 되는 것 같아서 이것들 대신에 '-고'를 하나 써 봤어요. 그리고 생각해 보다가 '-행'접미사를 쓰면 절이 짧아져서 '-행'을 쓰고, 조언해 주신대로 '눈을 내리깐 채로'부분을 지웠어요.


**나*는* 어깨*를* 웅크*린* 채 골동품 가게*의* 쇼윈도*를* 훑어보*고*, 모자*나* 우산, 또는 버뮤다행 티켓*을* 소망하*며* 매끄럽게 자갈*이* 깔*린* 좁은길*을* 비탈길*의* 세차게 내려오*는* 물*을* 피*해(하여)* 걸*었다*. 어두운 커피숍*으로* 가*서는* 그곳*에서* 떨며앉아*(서는)* 3달러 짜리 커피*를* 두 손*으로* 잡*고* 마시*다가* 창문밖*(의)* 비*를* 바라보고*(는)* 추위*가* 왔구나*라는* *걸(것을)* 실감*했다(하였다)*.


굵은글씨로 표시 된 부분은 어미 -ㄴ, -ㄹ이 어간에 결합된 말이거나, 어간에 어미 '-였다'가 결합한 것, 또는 온전한 조사, 어미입니다. ()를 쓴 부분은 그 단어들을 생략하거나, 준말의 원형을 생략했다는 것을 나타낸 것입니다. 따라서 '하여' 준말 '해', '하였다' 준말 '했다', '것을' 준말 '걸'을 썼고, (서는), (의), (는) 부분은 생략했다는 것을 보여드리기 위한 것입니다. 혹시 이 부분들도 대신 쓰면 더 자연스러운 말들이 있거나 생략하면 좋겠다 싶은 부분이 보이면 알려주셨으면 좋겠네요. 아, 그리고  ~서는 ~에서'를 '~에서'로 고치면 어두운 커피숍까지 갔다는 것과 그 이후 부분은 동시에 일어나는 장면이 아니라 장면 전환되는 부분이라는 것을 나타낼 수 없어서 다른 방법으로 좀 더 줄여 볼 수 없을까 생각했지만 달리 방법이 떠오르지가 않네요.


----------



## Superhero1

안녕하세요. 오랜만에 접속해서 답장 늦게 남깁니다. 문법적으로 설명할 수 없는데, '비탈길을 따라 세차게 내려오는 물을 피해, 매끄럽게 자갈이 깔린 좁은길을 걸었다.'가 어순이 더 좋아보입니다. (그냥 제 국어 감각입니다.) 

어두운 커피숍으로 가서, 그곳에서 떨며 앉아, 3달러 짜리 커피를 두 손으로 잡고 마시다가, 창문 밖의 비를 바라보고는, 추위가 왔다는 것을 실감했다.

전에 코멘트할까 했는데, 질의하신 문장은 산문이지만, 제게는 약간은 시적으로 다가옵니다. 숨표로 각 행을 끊어 운문식의 호흡을 주는 것도 괜찮을 것 같습니다. (공식적인 문서에 쓰이지만 않는다면요)


----------

